# VHI v Vivas v Quinn healthcare



## Madangan (13 Sep 2007)

Apologies if this is in wrong forum so feel free to move.

A friend who has no health insurance at the moment is wondering which company to go with. Is there any site which compares each companies products which I could recommend to her as a starting of point for her research. She is in her early 40s no dependents and good health.


----------



## ajapale (13 Sep 2007)

Moved from Other Financial Issues to  Insurance

If you search the Insurance forum you will find several threads dealing with essentially the same question.


----------



## Madangan (13 Sep 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2007)

Check out the _HIA _publications:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------

